# DuraCoat



## EmptyPockets (Aug 20, 2008)

10% discount for Pff members.

Custom Weaponry & gunsmith services is a Certified DuraCoat Refinisher. We have refinished dozens of firearms and fishing reels over the past few months and would like to extend our business to PFF members by offering a 10% discount on refinishing prices.
We are in the process of building a website (http://cwgs.info/), some of our work can be viewed on facebook (Custom Weaponry & gunsmith services).

Please send inquiries to; [email protected]
Thank You,
Jeremy
(850)939-6054
(850)450-1952 cell


----------

